# [SOLVED] Can't find wireless networks using RT3290

## bronislav

I have a proplem with setting up my wifi card RT3290. Both NetworkManager or wicd can't find any wireless netwoks. I have tried to compile driver from Railnk web site, but there a lot of compilations errors.

HP Laptop ProBook 4540s

lspci -k 

```

04:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 18ec

   Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci

   Kernel modules: rt2800pci

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                6740417  0 

radeon               1319212  1 

i915                  598773  2 

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4653  0 

ttm                    59378  1 radeon

acpi_cpufreq            7259  0 

mperf                   1083  1 acpi_cpufreq

i2c_algo_bit            5079  2 i915,radeon

drm_kms_helper         27875  2 i915,radeon

rt2800pci              10235  0 

drm                   228278  6 ttm,i915,drm_kms_helper,radeon

rt2x00pci               2568  1 rt2800pci

battery                 6677  0 

rt2800lib              59972  1 rt2800pci

video                  11145  1 i915

processor              23967  5 acpi_cpufreq

kvm                   357446  0 

thermal                 8212  0 

rt2x00mmio              2785  1 rt2800pci

rt2x00lib              33563  4 rt2x00pci,rt2800lib,rt2800pci,rt2x00mmio

backlight               5050  2 video,radeon

thermal_sys            18846  4 video,thermal,processor,x86_pkg_temp_thermal

ac                      3172  0 

```

iwlist wlan0 scan

```

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

I have emerge linux-firmware but this don't help.

Please, suggest what I can do to solve this issue?

UPD:

I have solved a problem downgrading to the 3.10.7-1 kernel (gentoo-sources).

----------

